# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Las Vegas Shows

## jack.gome

Really not a lot of outfit any more, especially for presentations. As mentioned above, you may see people in suits, but this is rare, people in shorts, not very rare. Personally, I love Wearing a t-shirt and dress slacks.

----------


## davidsmith36

Las Vegas, in Nevada's Mojave Desert, is a resort city renowned worldwide for its lively nightlife, revolved around 24-hour clubhouse and other stimulation alternatives. Its principle road and point of convergence is the Strip, a little more than 4 miles in length. This street is home to themed inns with expound shows, for example, wellsprings synchronized to music and reproductions of an Egyptian pyramid, the Venetian Grand Canal, and the Eiffel Tower.

----------

